# Truss rod lenghts?



## TheTrikeGuy (Jan 30, 2018)

I bought some truss rods off of a fellow Caber for my 50' Hornet but they are a bit short and won't line with the axle hole!? Are there different lenghts? Prewar,postwar,24"These are 20" 1/2 long


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 30, 2018)

The rod lengths between 24" & 26" bikes are a long way off so that would be easy to tell. That being said, I've had to straighten or bend the rods a little to make them fit. Use a tubing bender if they need to be bent or you'll mess them up. I've even straightened them completely out and then bent them the way wanted. This is more of a problem on prewar rods. They had lots of frame sizes and the rods were all sorts of lengths and bends. Barry


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Jan 30, 2018)

Well after some tweaking they finally conformed but I thought they would have more arch! I still think they maybe 24"!?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2018)

TheTrikeGuy said:


> Well after some tweaking they finally conformed but I thought they would have more arch! I still think they maybe 24"!?
> 
> View attachment 746017



Yep that don't look right. I have a set of the fat ones that measure 21 1/4". V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't know? Here's my Hornet. I wish it was a side view photo of the fork. I measured the rods and it looks like they are about 21" like yours. Barry


----------



## buickmike (Jan 30, 2018)

There nice rods no doubt. Shame about that top anchor plate almost at an L shape Still cleaner than set I have


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 30, 2018)

The bearing cups look strange and it looks like the nut isn't down all the way?


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks fellas for the replys and photos, yeah mine are the same length and I do have one of those Schwinn sealed type headsets on but only after I tried running the stocker headset. I still think that they are short 24" rods! And I straightened them to the correct length! If any of you have a true set of rods to let go of let me know thanks


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Jan 30, 2018)

So here are the rods with the correct arch put back in them and the rod holster brought back up to position, see the difference  24"!! Damn after waiting for 3 weeks!!


----------



## Oilit (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for pointing this out! One more thing to check for...


----------



## GarveyJ (Aug 20, 2018)

What is the correct length of the Truss Rods, I am having a similar problem with a set I just picked up?


----------

